# Oh. and it was sooooo good :)-



## oldschoolbbq (May 16, 2012)

Here ya go Ironhorse , my Jarlsburg Chunk ,














Out of 3 pieces , those who were worshiped on the 13th , got 2 of them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. So I have this last one to savor , man it was good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Now Trish will let me do more , says it's better than the Cheese Haven in Port Clinton , Oh. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for looking at my Cheese , have fun and...


----------



## scarbelly (May 16, 2012)

Looks great man - love smoked cheese


----------



## smoke king (May 16, 2012)

Better than the Cheesehaven! Oh my! (actually I believe you) I've never had Jarlsburg, what does it taste like?  And where did you buy it?


----------



## capntrip (May 16, 2012)

Jarlsburg is yummy smoked!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 16, 2012)

Jarlsburg is a milder type of Swiss , nice rind and cloth to peel off then smoke it ; got it at Sam's . I got lucky and they had a tasting that day and Trish liked it so we got some (I know , but I'm retired and have to ask permission).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The AMNPS did a bang out job , here's a big thank you to Todd , now the family is wanting more
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Next time I'm begging for MORE Cheese to Smoke!!!


----------



## africanmeat (May 16, 2012)

Great job looks yummy i will have to get some from the bottom of my frigid.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 16, 2012)

Oh my smoked cheese and it looks wonderful! Thanks for the reminder that I have to get some Jarlsberg!


----------



## rbranstner (May 16, 2012)

I smoked some Jarlsberg for Thanksgiving last fall and it was awesome!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 16, 2012)

I have to smoke me some cheese


----------



## venture (May 16, 2012)

Thanks!

Ours is ready to eat.

Time to get the Canadian Bacon out of the freezer for lunches and snacks!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (May 16, 2012)

Any and all cheese is good smoked in my opinion. Heck I have even smoked cream cheese............. I need to smoke some more cheese as I am all out. But right now I don't have the time, and when I will have the time I think the temps outside will be too high so I'll have to wait till it cools off.


----------



## spuds (May 23, 2012)

I did cream cheese too,I'd call that excellent.


----------

